# Living in Tequisquiapan



## jrey492003 (Jun 5, 2010)

Hello. I am new to this on-line expat community but hope to find some people who live in the state of Queretaro. I have answered some posts that were from 2008 or 2009......silly me
I just realized how to find the dates. Anyway, Tequis is wonderful and beautiful and the people are so welcoming, but the town is comprised of families....big families!! I am here alone and wish to connect with expats in Queretaro. I look forward to hearing from you. Thanks, Joanne


----------



## Queretaro (Dec 6, 2008)

There are two expats who actually live in Tequis that I know of (U.S. and Italian couple), but they complain about the same thing. They actually just bought a house in Querétaro for the weekends since they said they were bored there and all of their friends lived here.

But it is a bueatiful town. I was there last weekend with some students for the wine and cheese festival.


----------



## jrey492003 (Jun 5, 2010)

*Tequisquiapan*

Well, that makes a lot of sense. As most of Queretaro and Mx Cty come here, your friends can travel in the opposite direction and enjoy the city.


----------

